# BAVARIA and Touring badges, early '70s



## bimbox (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone reproduce the trunk lid "bavaria" badge that the e3s (2800, 3.0, 3.0i, 3.0iA) wore for the North American market? The hatch on my e61 Sports Wagon was painted just before I bought it and apparently the dealer neglected to replace the 530xi emblem. Oddly, there are no X-drive badges on the front fenders, either, and these weren't repainted. Who knows, maybe the original owner took them all off, preferring a cleaner look.

It would be fun to install a bavaria badge on the hatch instead, or maybe the "touring" script from a '71 or '72 2002 hatchback. Are there any repros out there? I'm afraid that original chromed pot metal mouldings would probably be pitted and might be too costly anyway, in the case of the rare touring.

Fear not, I won't be drilling any holes in my lovely car to attach old style emblems. I'm sure body shop suppliers have dependable glues or double-sided adhesive tapes that could stick them on, after I grind off the mounting pins.


----------

